# Uber-audio daemon



## Davsjo (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi,

Does anyone know what "Uber-audio daemon" is? I read about the coming FreeBSD 10 release and saw it mentioned on the wiki, but haven't been able to find any more informtion on it. (Everything with audio and deamon in its name makes me think about PulseAudio and why I like FreeBSD so much.)

Regards,
David


----------



## SR_Ind (Oct 2, 2012)

sounds to me like another PulseAudio like misadventure


----------

